# Ficus tree



## kelzar (Sep 8, 2005)

I have two ficus trees that are about 15 years old. I have their care down to a science in that I know when I can take them out or in at the change of seasons. They always drop leaves but work through this in several weeks. They are lush and beautiful. My problem...they sit in bay windows and we noticed in early spring an assult of sugar ants. My terminex man said they were seeking water. The windows were treated in/out. They have come and gone over the summer. Now the trees are producing a sap that I cannot get up from my hardwood floors. I think this must have something to do with the ants. Are the trees and the ants teaming up against me? What should I do to get rid of the ants and stop the sap from forming...without getting rid of my trees? The only alteration in this scheme is that I didn't take them outside this spring. They have remained in the house over the summer. It is now probably to late to take them out since I usually bring them in when night temperatures drop below 70.


----------



## Bermie (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi,
Check for aphids as well as ants, not familiar with your term sugar ants but ants will 'farm' aphids for the sweet honeydew they produce. Could this be the sap you are seeing?
The aphids can be very well camouflaged, the same colour as the leaves, so look closely. You can get several kinds of insecticidal soaps to get rid of the aphids if that is indeed your problem! 
Cheers


----------

